# Demand of Network Professional in NZ



## madeelahmad

I have three questions in my mind Pls answer them

1- My consultant told me after EOI I will be awarded Return Visa from NZ as immigrant and i have to secure a job in my field in NZ with in year time to get Permanent Resident Visa. is he guiding me right?
2- I am cisco certified Network Professional (CCNP) what r my chances to get a job in Nz.?what salary I expect
3- How much money required per month for a medicar life in NZ

Regards,
Adeel Ahmad


----------



## topcat83

madeelahmad said:


> I have three questions in my mind Pls answer them
> 
> 1- My consultant told me after EOI I will be awarded Return Visa from NZ as immigrant and i have to secure a job in my field in NZ with in year time to get Permanent Resident Visa. is he guiding me right?
> 2- I am cisco certified Network Professional (CCNP) what r my chances to get a job in Nz.?what salary I expect
> 3- How much money required per month for a medicar life in NZ
> 
> Regards,
> Adeel Ahmad


Hi there- 

1. not sure what a 'Return Visa' is - can you expand on what you mean? I think he means that you will get a working visa that will be converted to a residents visa once you have been here (and working) for two years.

2. It depends on your experience and references. See SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for jobs & salaries.

3. What's a medicar life?


----------



## escapedtonz

topcat83 said:


> Hi there-
> 
> 1. not sure what a 'Return Visa' is - can you expand on what you mean? I think he means that you will get a working visa that will be converted to a residents visa once you have been here (and working) for a year.
> 
> 2. It depends on your experience and references. See SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site for jobs & salaries.
> 
> 3. What's a medicar life?


1. I'm thinking you mean a "Returning Residents Visa" ? Unsure what your immigration agent means though as these are only available to holders of Resident Visas after they have entered the country. It is the only way to get back in NZ if you leave the country as once you have activated your Resident Visa it only allows you to stay for the rest of your life. If you travel outside the country you need the Returning Resident Visa to get back in.
As far as I know the new Resident Visas allow you to return if you leave within the first 2 years but you would need to check.

2. There are lots of job websites where you can work out your likely salary with your experience and qualifications. Just needs a bit of researching.

3. I'm thinking he means a mediocre life ?
It all depends what you mean by a mediocre life. When we researched the cost of living for a similar lifestyle to that what we had in the UK we needed to earn minimum $90 000 gross which affords a decent size 3 bed home in a nice suburb of a city like Wellington affording all the bills and food etc. A bit of money left over for savings. Ability to go away on holiday at least once a year and run 2 cars up to 3 years old and based on a family of 4.
Get on Google.co.nz and research NZ affordability as there are sites you can use which will work it out for you.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## madeelahmad

Dear 

Thanks for ur help and guidence .

1-My consultent means that we apply from RRV as immigrant and after reaching NZ
we have secure job in one year otherwise we cant apply for PR and come back home country which is Pakistan in my case.
2- Job market position means jobs availbility for network engineers.
3- U r right average living means 
i-a well built house with 2 or 3 beds in good area
ii- good food
iii- good education for two childrens
iv-one car 
v- holidays 
how much it cast in NZ and a related question does a network engineer earn as much to support all abovementioned expenditure easily or not.?
your expert opnion is required in this regard.

Thanking u again
Regards,
Adeel Ahmad


----------



## escapedtonz

madeelahmad said:


> Dear
> 
> Thanks for ur help and guidence .
> 
> 1-My consultent means that we apply from RRV as immigrant and after reaching NZ
> we have secure job in one year otherwise we cant apply for PR and come back home country which is Pakistan in my case.
> 2- Job market position means jobs availbility for network engineers.
> 3- U r right average living means
> i-a well built house with 2 or 3 beds in good area
> ii- good food
> iii- good education for two childrens
> iv-one car
> v- holidays
> how much it cast in NZ and a related question does a network engineer earn as much to support all abovementioned expenditure easily or not.?
> your expert opnion is required in this regard.
> 
> Thanking u again
> Regards,
> Adeel Ahmad


Hi Adeel,

First of all let me tell you I am no expert. I just have the experience of going through the process recently.

1. I'm confused on the subject of your visa to enter NZ.
RRV is not a visa one applies for to enter NZ. 
As far as I know a Returning Resident Visa - RRV or Resident Return Visa - RRV (Australian version) is a visa one only applies for after you have entered the country on your Resident Visa. 
If the holder of a Resident Visa wishes to leave the country for whatever reason and for whatever length of time they can only get back in with an RRV.
The RRV can only be applied for when you are in the country and have entered by activating your Resident Visa.
I was granted a Resident Visa last year and have entered NZ on it.
I can stay here indefinitely but if if I want to have a holiday say in Australia at some point I must make sure I am in possession of an RRV before I leave or I will be refused re-entry.
The advice I was given was to make sure I always have a valid RRV just in case I have to leave the country at short notice.
Also with my Resident Visa I didn't have to get a job within the first year. All I had to do was make sure I entered the country and activated the Resident Visa within the first year from issue.

2. I am an Electrical Engineer and when looking for work on the NZ job websites I do remember seeing lots of posts for Network Engineers like in your field so yes I am sure the jobs are available.
You need to check out the websites yourself to work out if there are any suitable and to get a feeling of salary expectation. 
The best site I found was www.seek.co.nz

3. You need to find the affordability websites online to check for yourself. All I can say is that it costs the same here as in the UK. A lot of the costs are different but when everything considered its all about the same. No idea how much things cost for you in Pakistan and no idea how much your job would pay so cannot advise.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cheeser

According to TradeMe's salary guide, a Network/Systems Engineer can expect to earn from $47K/pa to $166K/pa with a median of $80K/pa

IT salary guide - Trade Me Jobs

In my experience $47K would be very low for a CCNP, you should be looking closer to the 80-100K mark, more if you're senior.

$80 - $100 thousand a year *should* keep you fairly comfortably, although housing in NZ is getting pretty expensive in areas where you'd be likely to find a log of Network Engineer jobs.


----------



## topcat83

escapedtonz said:


> ....1. I'm confused on the subject of your visa to enter NZ.
> RRV is not a visa one applies for to enter NZ.
> As far as I know a Returning Resident Visa - RRV or Resident Return Visa - RRV (Australian version) is a visa one only applies for after you have entered the country on your Resident Visa.
> If the holder of a Resident Visa wishes to leave the country for whatever reason and for whatever length of time they can only get back in with an RRV.
> The RRV can only be applied for when you are in the country and have entered by activating your Resident Visa.
> I was granted a Resident Visa last year and have entered NZ on it.
> I can stay here indefinitely but if if I want to have a holiday say in Australia at some point I must make sure I am in possession of an RRV before I leave or I will be refused re-entry.
> The advice I was given was to make sure I always have a valid RRV just in case I have to leave the country at short notice.
> Also with my Resident Visa I didn't have to get a job within the first year. All I had to do was make sure I entered the country and activated the Resident Visa within the first year from issue.....


I didn't think there was such a thing as a Returning Residents Visa any more - that name was stopped a couple of years ago.
Now there is a Skilled Migrant Category (SMC) and a Work to Residence (WTR) category.

A 'Skilled Migrant Category' may have conditions - like if you gained points for an offer of skilled employment, you must take that job up within three months of your first entry into New Zealand. You must also stay in that job for at least three months and provide us with evidence of having done so. Only after the conditions are met is the Residents visa confirmed.

The 'Work to Residence' category is for people who have a job offer in an area that is required by NZ employers. With this visa, after 2 years you can apply for residency with 'Residence from Work'.

See Work and live in NZ permanently

I think I'd be worried if my agent was giving visas names that are 2 years out of date!


----------

